# Neutrik Crimp XLR



## Edrick (Apr 15, 2011)

Has anyone used the Neutrik Crimp method of making cables? How secure is it compared to soldering? Is it worth it?


----------



## rwhealey (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a bunch sitting around (Neutrik NC3 EZY-B) that I got in a lot connector purchase that I'd trade for normal X or XX series if anyone wants them...

I never tried using them, though


----------



## bishopthomas (Apr 15, 2011)

I've never used the crimps, but you have to consider field serviceability. If something happens to one can you repair it quickly? At the very least I'm assuming you'd have to carry around pins and a crimper. I don't know, soldering works for me...


----------



## jstroming (Apr 15, 2011)

I have used the crimp tools, they are great for producing mass amounts of cable. I don't own them but have considered buying them and probably will eventually.

As far as field serviceability, in this day and age every show I've been on or worked has had TONS of excess XLR. Some of the techs on the biggest shows I know couldn't tell you the first thing about soldering. Nowadays it's just "get another one this one isnt working". I'm sure some old-timers will disagree with me. It does say something about your skill level, but again I know a ton of people who don't know how to do it and have no reason to learn. This is what I have experienced.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 15, 2011)

jstroming said:


> I have used the crimp tools, they are great for producing mass amounts of cable. I don't own them but have considered buying them and probably will eventually.
> 
> As far as field serviceability, in this day and age every show I've been on or worked has had TONS of excess XLR. Some of the techs on the biggest shows I know couldn't tell you the first thing about soldering. Nowadays it's just "get another one this one isnt working". I'm sure some old-timers will disagree with me. It does say something about your skill level, but again I know a ton of people who don't know how to do it and have no reason to learn. This is what I have experienced.


 

It Depends on the area I guess, We just had an outside production company come in for a show and they actually had to "rent" some cables from us. They didn't pack enough cable for the runs. They also had a soldering station set up first thing for bad cables (most were tested before they left the shop but they have had cables go "bad" during the trip).

That said, I've only used Neutrik soldering connectors and have never had to deal with the crimp type.


----------



## Edrick (Apr 15, 2011)

I suppose i'll look into trying the crimp connectors. This would be for permeant installations so it could be a time saver. But I just want to make sure it's good quality.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 15, 2011)

Some pertinent discussion here: Crimp vs Solder XLR: Experiences wanted - Gearslutz.com .

Have you priced the crimp tool/die?

Is it wrong that I prefer crimp connections for power and solder for data/signal?


----------



## techieman33 (Apr 15, 2011)

I've watched plenty of tours come through where they don't know how to repair anything, it just gets boxed up and sent back to the shop for repair. And on a couple of occasions we've had to make the repairs for them since they were out of spares.


----------



## BillESC (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm not sure crimping would be quicker than soldering if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 15, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Is it wrong that I prefer crimp connections for power and solder for data/signal?


 
Only so long as you aren't going to get thingy about a multicore with crimped pins.
Else I in general agree with you...


----------



## Anonymous067 (Apr 16, 2011)

DuckJordan said:


> It Depends on the area I guess, We just had an outside production company come in for a show and they actually had to "rent" some cables from us. They didn't pack enough cable for the runs. They also had a soldering station set up first thing for bad cables (most were tested before they left the shop but they have had cables go "bad" during the trip).
> 
> That said, I've only used Neutrik soldering connectors and have never had to deal with the crimp type.


 
Tis quicker to get a new cable than to solder the bad one on the spot. Put it in the "fix" pile and do it the next morning...


----------



## Blacksheep0317 (Apr 20, 2011)

What would you do on bus days if it wasnt for fixing broken cables?! 

I have tried the solderless cables on a few instances, and I personally didnt enjoy the experience. It seems to me that they would be a good studio cable, where you always know they are being treated well and every cable has a tie. But on the road, they simply dont seem to hold up as well to the rigors of local crew and simply tying the cable onto itself.


----------



## Edrick (Apr 20, 2011)

Well I guess that shuts the door on the crimp connectors


----------



## church (Apr 20, 2011)

Crimp vs solder which is better? I use both techniques for Soca and solder for XLRs. Both work well when done correctly. Both don't work well when they are not done correctly - if you are getting joint failures from either approach it is due to one or more of the following: connectors, wire, solder, flux, contamination, soldering iron, operator or crimp tool. 

In my day job we also use both crimp and solder connections - we design and build equipment for use on satellites which have rigorous controls and everything is tested including vibration and pyroshock. Some general points a crimped connector performed by a skilled operator with a correctly calibrated crimp tool (calibrated every 6 months) with the correct wire is a marginally better connection than a soldered joint. The soldered and crimped joint is performed by either a European Space Agency or NASA certified operator who has completed the appropriate two week soldering course plus the two week harness building course. The space industry assigns a reliability number to all soldered and crimped connections which are industry standard numbers based on extensive testing of both types of connection. This is what happens when you work in an environment where you have to gaurantee something will work for twenty years without being serviced.


----------

